# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Show (NEW) >  Hope is Not a Strategy - Hair Transplant Promises

## tbtadmin

As unbelievable as it may seem, hair transplant marketing is more deceptive than ever.  If you are considering hair transplant surgery and are being promised outcomes that are too good to be true, you might want to consider having several more consultations before committing to undergoing surgery. 





See full transcript of this segment of The Hair Transplant Show

----------


## forpsych

Darn right. I had a complete failure. My second time around I consulted many doctors. Most doctors will consult with pictures over the internet to give you a good idea. Don't be bullied into getting an FUT if you don't want one. You dod get more hair, but unless you have a thick donor area, the scar will show.

----------


## mrclean

And FUE doesn't work either unless donor area is thick enough.

----------

